
Which word begins with “y” and looks like an axe in this picture? (2017) - colinprince
https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/395382/which-word-begins-with-y-and-looks-like-an-axe-in-this-picture
======
clort
I was intrigued, since it was mentioned in the answer that a HN commenter had
helped, meaning it was on HN before.. previous discussion (from 30 June 2017)
here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14670306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14670306)

------
tapland
I have no idea why someone suggested the swedish word for axe. That would make
a whole lot of the other letters not match their pictures.

~~~
moioci
Dan Bron's accepted answer is rather lengthy and surprisingly interesting,
given the subject matter. I find it very persuasive.

